# Kayak/ Climbing retail position available



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I was recently in Alpine Quest and felt that the environment was extremely friendly and comfortable. The staff was very knowledgeable and willing to help. Seems like it would be a great place to work.......I'm not looking for a job but will send people your way Sean. Matt Booth


----------

